# Lateral thinking



## Pudsey_Bear

Do we have any good lateral thinking questions/puzzles in the forum, I used to be quite good at them down the pub years ago, but not done any for yonks.

Here's an easy one to get you going

A man lives on the tenth floor of a building. Every day he takes the elevator to go down to the ground floor to go to work or to go shopping. When he returns he takes the elevator to the seventh floor and walks up the stairs to reach his apartment on the tenth floor. He hates walking so why does he do it?

A more difficult one

A man walks into a bar and asks the barman for a glass of water. The barman pulls out a gun and points it at the man. The man says 'Thank you' and walks out.

 Sorry I for got to put,

Keep it to yourself so you don't spoil it for others.

Thanks Prof for the reminder, it's me age you know :lol: :lol:


----------



## prof20

The answer to the first one is that he is a very small bloke who can't reach the lift buttons above the seventh floor button. (I would have called him a midget but somebody would object). 

Still thinking about the second one.

Roger


----------



## prof20

Sorry Kev n Liz, just read your other conundrum, but you didn't request I kept mum on this one like on the others. 

Keep them coming. Loiners rule!

Roger


----------



## pippin

The lift one.

It doesn't say that he took the lift down from the tenth floor.

Perhaps he walked down and up three flights because the lift went no higher than the 7th?

I'll pass on the water and gun.


----------



## orleander

*Answer*

He had hiccups and the shock of seeing the gun cured him.


----------



## wizzardi

W*****R P*****L


----------



## GEMMY

Don't forget the next one....... the man who hanged himself :lol: 

tony


----------



## HarleyDave

If you have a frog dead in the middle of the pond and on the first jump he can go half way and on the successive jumps half the remaining distance, how long for him to jump out of the pond?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nickoff

HarleyDave said:


> If you have a frog dead in the middle of the pond and on the first jump he can go half way and on the successive jumps half the remaining distance, how long for him to jump out of the pond?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


He won't be jumping anywhere if he's dead. :?:

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

*Please don't ruin it for others by posting the answer*

A man is lying dead in the middle of a large field. Next to him there is an unopened package. There is no other person or creature in the field, he was not shot or poisoned. How did he die?


----------



## HarleyDave

OK - I'll ask a question (this is how we used to play the game - 20 questions to find out more facts - answers had to be yes/no)

Did the package have stamps on it?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good idea, in the pub. But on here not sure so here goes.

No stamps


----------



## pippin

Did it contain a leaking phial of strychnine?


----------



## prof20

He died from any one of a number of natural causes.

Roger


----------



## prof20

Sorry again Kev n Liz. Too hasty. Promise to keep schtum in future. Keep them coming.

Hands slapped.

Roger.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

No to all the above so far.

19 left


----------



## 5bells

U-----D P-------E ?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

5bells said:


> U-----D P-------E ?


Way too difficult for some, do NOT post in the thread. :roll: :roll:

This was the last one.


----------



## pippin

No it wasn't, this is the last one.


----------



## GEMMY

Oh!!!!! Don't start that, we've already got 2 rubbish threads like that cluttering up the site. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Sprinta

was the unopened package jettisoned by EasyJet over the field in a cynical attempt to save weight midflight to improve fuel economy and it plummetted down and hit the poor fellow on the head?



If not, then I haven't got a clue



was it an attempted alien abduction and the unopened package a gift from agent J (or was it K?) would have saved his life had he looked inside


was it his field ? or mine? :roll:


----------



## nickoff

T.T.F.F.S.S.E.?

Which letter comes after the E?

Nick.


----------



## smiler

*joke*

The man in the field jumped from a plane, the package was his unopened parachute


----------



## Biglol

70 __ __ 84


Which two numbers are missing ? 8)


----------



## smiler

*jokes*

Missing numbers are 72 & 76


----------



## pippin

Crossword clue - has me stumped.

"Postman's Bag"


----------



## GEMMY

Mailbag, that's what the old lags used to sew.

tony


----------



## HarleyDave

*Re: jokes*



smiler said:


> Missing numbers are 72 & 76


Is that increase by 2, increase by 4, increase by 8??

Cheers

Dave


----------



## smiler

*joke*

Harleydave, thats the conclusion i arrived at


----------



## Biglol

Biglol said:


> 70 __ __ 84
> 
> Which two numbers are missing ? 8)


This was one of the many questions I was asked when we did the ELSA survey last week (for the elderly folk) and I got all my questions right, to the surprise of the examiner.

And yes 72 & 76 are the missing numbers, and I thought I was the only clever one


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's not A to E and it's not P to Z the answer will keep you alive.


----------



## GEMMY

n t


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GEMMY said:


> n t


No


----------



## GEMMY

one two three four five six seven eight nine ten

No???????????????????


----------



## HarleyDave

H to O

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HarleyDave said:


> H to O
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


tick gold star


----------



## GEMMY

Kindly precede new question with NEW QUESTION :roll: :roll: :roll: 

TONY


----------



## HarleyDave

Thank you

I can't remember any of the ones we used to do so I had a quick google and found this

No cheating now!!

_A man died and went to Heaven.

There were thousands of other people there.

They were all naked and all looked as they did at the age of 21.

He looked around to see if there was anyone he recognized.

He saw a couple and he knew immediately that they were Adam and Eve.

How did he know_?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pippin

I will leaves others to answer that one as I couldn't care a fig.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Would you like the answer in the thread Dave?

I was going to post this one the other day, so happy to leave it for others.


----------



## drcotts

A car stops outside a hotel. The owner of the car gives the owner of the hotel £200.

the hotel owner laughs and says thank you.

Explain the above


----------



## drcotts

A man jumps out of the window of an office block 30 floors up.
As he jumps the phone in his office rings. When he hears it he cries "oh no"

Explain these circumstances


----------



## drcotts

A man is found dead in a letterbox with 2 slashed wrists. The phone is off the hook. he is wearing a green coat and green trousers.

Explain


----------



## drcotts

Difficult

a man walks into a hotel room and finds a dead man on the floor.
The dead man is holding a gun

In the room there is a 3 foot long bed and under the bed is a plank of wood and a pile of sawdust and a saw.

How and why did he die


----------



## wizzardi

Crossword clue.



ABCDEFGPQRSTUVWXYZ

answer D--------d (10 letters)


----------



## janet1

Determined?


----------



## HarleyDave

Dehydrated (no H to O)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pippin

Shoot that man! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

HarleyDave said:


> Dehydrated (no H to O)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


I feel abused


----------



## drcotts

drcotts said:


> A car stops outside a hotel. The owner of the car gives the owner of the hotel £200.
> 
> the hotel owner laughs and says thank you.
> 
> Explain the above


so too dificult eh


----------



## Spiritofherald

drcotts said:


> A man is found dead in a letterbox with 2 slashed wrists. The phone is off the hook. he is wearing a green coat and green trousers.
> 
> Explain


Found dead in a letterbox??!!


----------



## pippin

And a letterbox with a phone to boot.


----------

